# Decisions-- mill lathe combo or separate units.....help with your thought



## Truefire (Mar 11, 2019)

In the market for a lathe and a mill.  I've looked at the few combination options (lathe/mill combo units) available on our side of the pond.  Considering I'm digging deeper prior to the purchase, I've ended up walking down the path of uncertainty at this point.  Of course, I've looked at the Shop Fox and Grizzly units and although I think I could be somewhat happy with the Shop Fox M1018, the more I look and really think about it....to be honest, the stronger the uncertainty becomes.

I'm certainly no stranger to machines and know my way around them.  However, I've never personally owned a machinist lathe or mill in my shop.  I've worked with them but just do not own.  I do however, on a consistent basis, have my hands on woodworking equipment and for a multitude of reasons, I now want/need some machining tooling.  

My dilemma is, although I think the Shop Fox small combo lathe/mill would meet most of my needs, I'm just not sure about whether or not the mill head would get in the way when I'm using the lathe.  I loved the idea at first about a combo unit but the more I think about it, not certain if that could be problematic.  But then there's the beauty of the combo unit, giving me two machines taking up a minimal space in my already compact shop.  I like the size and weight class of the machine for it would integrate into a specified location without hindrance, which is really pulling on me because I wouldn't eat up crucial space in the woodworking side of the house.  

But, then I am taken back to whether or not the mill head would be in the way.  The models that I have looked at, I think all of them have rotating mill heads but having not ever stood directly in front of one of these combo units and tried my hand on one, is part of the reason for the gray thought.  Plus, I think my many years of standing behind a woodworking lathe is to blame for the uneasy feeling on pulling the trigger with the combo unit....it just seems like that mill head may limit/hinder some actions while working at the lathe.  Of course, the artistry involved at various levels at wood lathes, invokes a more intimate approach around the chuck and that element is crossing over into this decision.  I do love the fact that the top three choices on my list are all capable of running threads..that is a 'must have' for me.  

But, if I'm going to spend $2016.00, I might as well just spend a couple hundred more and get the Midas 1220 Smithy lathe.  The Smithy is obviously a much better machine.  Upon quick glances, one can tell the lathe ways, vises and all are cut to much more exacting standards and finished with an impressive higher quality....it just looks like four to five times more machine in the realm of quality for just $300 more...so that element is no-brainer.

However, the more I read and probe around, many individuals are saying to just purchase a good mini lathe and not worry about the mill option to begin with. Their argument is milling can be done on the lathe horizontally when the need for milling arises and you'll have increased capacity that the mill heads could never muster to begin with.  Furthermore, they are heralding mills on combo units are built inferior to a stand alone anyway.  So there's that influence.

I think its just the aesthetic and beauty of two machine design nestled into one which is so appealing to me more so than the actual capability of.  They're just neat looking machines...and wouldn't take up a bunch of space.  

But wondering if I would just be better off with a decent quality, compact benchtop lathe at this point and worry about a mill later should the need arise.  I'd probably have to scrunch some equipment up tighter in the shop but I guess it could be done.  Sacrificing is my life anyway.

Does anyone own the Bolton mini 16x20 BT500 combo unit?  How do you like it?  Pros/cons? 
Any thoughts on the comparisons?  Not really necessarily having to own a mill immediately?  Used the Smithy?  Own one?  

While we're talking about lathes would getting my hands on one of the vintage Craftsman Atlas and rebuilding it be advantageous?  I know the gears on those are seemingly made extremely well.  I'd love to rebuild one at some point.  I guess you need an active lathe already in the shop to do that or are the parts needed available?  I'd like nothing more than to make my own parts for an Atlas build but don't have the machining to do that but if the parts are available to the point that I could get one of the Atlas up and running smooth, I think if I had to have a lathe I'd much rather have that one.  I just love the design flow and overall soft edges of all the older equipment....that and the fact there housings are bullet proof.  I love older equipment and europe holds the larger part of my heart when it comes to uniqueness, make and aesthetic.  But...that's another topic entirely.

thanks for your time, chris


----------



## benmychree (Mar 11, 2019)

Want a lathe half made out of pot metal? If so get  an Atlas; small lathes with flat ways are inherently less accurate with even minor wear.


----------



## Truefire (Mar 11, 2019)

ok thank you, but did you read the initial part of my post?  I was attempting to glean some feedback in that also.


----------



## kb58 (Mar 11, 2019)

There are a ton of threads very much like this one, but to save you time, there won't be much support here for any combo machines. They simply don't do well at anything, but that said, if you're only going to work plastic, aluminum, or brass, and _absolutely_ don't have space, it'll do.


----------



## benmychree (Mar 11, 2019)

I envision having to set up for each function; repeat ad infinitum.


----------



## Truefire (Mar 11, 2019)

KB58, is it the breakdown of the vise setups and such which are annoying?  Or is it the quality of the mill head on such machines?  Or what I saw as being irritating, which was the cluster of both a mill and lathe head bunched up together?


----------



## kb58 (Mar 11, 2019)

It's a few things:
Not rigid, so you can only take very small cuts. For the same reason, they don't do well when machining steel.

It gets in its own way when using either subsystem.

Small capacity,.very limited work envelope.

BUT, if your situation can cope with the above, like for model making, or something that doesn't need precision or cutting of hard material, it'll be fine.


----------



## mikey (Mar 11, 2019)

Chris, rather than focus on what the machine can do, maybe it might be better to tell us what YOU wish your machine tools to do. What are your plans? How big do you anticipate your work pieces will get? What materials do you intend to work with? How much space do you have? What is your budget? And so on ...

There are quite a few threads here on searching for a lathe or mill or combo machine. In fact, this seems to pop up every week, and it always comes down to this: a combo machine works but it is limited as a lathe and even more limited as a mill, and most agree that you are far better off buying a decent lathe and a decent mill that is sized to do the work you intend to do. 

In all fairness, I do not own a combo but I have looked very carefully at several (one Smithy, one Shopfox and one I forget the name of) for friends with the same intentions as you. In every case, I saw too many limitations to justify the cost of the machine. It's your decision, of course, but I would highly recommend you define your needs first, then see if the machine will meet those needs.


----------



## Superburban (Mar 11, 2019)

I have the shoptask 1720. For me, the main reason was for the 17" capacity on the lathe. I have used it to cut the center hole on many aluminum wheels. I have never done anything long, or where I need accuracy, but if it was all I had, I'm sure it could do fine. The big thing is that it is awkward to use. 

I would never consider one like the shopfox M1018, that has one motor for both actions. I just cannot envision the drive shafts, to drive the mill going through the base, and upper arm. It would have to be locked down tight, to fight the forces trying to turn it at the swivel joint. I could be off base on that thinking, but the idea of separate motors just makes more sense to me.

Of the ones you mention, the bolton would be my choice. I see they added the handwheel for the carriage,  which gets rid of the main complaint I have, mine I have to turn the handle on the right end to move the carriage.

If you do not intend to get heavy into metal working, those machines can do fine for you. I have even read of some companies doing more or less production work with those machines. I'm sure it was just a few operations, nothing big. 

Like any machine purchase, you should take stock of your intentions, and think hard of any possible expansions on what you may do with the machine, and decide for yourself if it will work for you. Look at the differences between the machines, and decide if they will work for you.

If I was just starting out again, that bolton would get a long look from me. the same basic machine is sold by several different companies, compare them all before making the purchase. I do not consider them a toy, so you will not see me put you down for buying one.


----------



## Superburban (Mar 11, 2019)

Truefire said:


> While we're talking about lathes would getting my hands on one of the vintage Craftsman Atlas and rebuilding it be advantageous?  I know the gears on those are seemingly made extremely well.  I'd love to rebuild one at some point.  I guess you need an active lathe already in the shop to do that or are the parts needed available?  I'd like nothing more than to make my own parts for an Atlas build but don't have the machining to do that but if the parts are available to the point that I could get one of the Atlas up and running smooth, I think if I had to have a lathe I'd much rather have that one.  I just love the design flow and overall soft edges of all the older equipment....that and the fact there housings are bullet proof.  I love older equipment and europe holds the larger part of my heart when it comes to uniqueness, make and aesthetic.  But...that's another topic entirely.
> 
> thanks for your time, chris


 I started out with a 6" atlas and it was my only machine for over 10 years. A lot can be done with it. unless the lathe is all worn out, broken, rusted, they do not take much to get a lot out of them.  I bought it from a motor repair shop, that used it for 20 plus years, to do motor bushings, and other smaller work. It has some wear on the center of the bed, but still quite usable. It really comes down to how the machine was cared for over the years.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 11, 2019)

i owned a HF branded Central Machinery 3 in 1
it was the second worst purchase i made, 
the first worst was purchasing a basketcase Atlas TH42 lathe.
i painstakingly brought the Atlas back from the dead, used it for 6 months and traded it for a *broken *south bend, and was happy to do the trade

the Central Machinery 3 in 1 was barely capable of 1 function, let alone 3 functions.
i fear other 3 in 1's are similar.

when you try to do too many things, you usually can barely do them.

the only way i'd even consider to get any 3 in 1 again would be if my shop space was cut by 1/3, and i was given the 3 in 1


----------



## Aaron_W (Mar 12, 2019)

This question comes up frequently. The more I've looked at combo machines the less I see them as a satisfactory solution for anything.

Actually look at the specs of the machine and compare with similar stand alone machines. Look at what tooling comes with each machine. When you make this comparison you will often find little to no actual savings in space or cost.

The Midas 3 in 1 you mention suggests it is a 12x20 lathe, but if you look at the specs, it really compares better to a 10x20 lathe other than the swing. Spindle bore, power, bed width, and weight are all in line with the current batch of 10x22 lathes, not a 12" lathe. 

As far as saving space the Smithy requires an area of 62x36" vs 44-47" x 12-16" for a 10x22 lathe leaving 15-18" for a mill before the foot print is actually shorter for the combo machine. 

The mill on the Smithy is a round column type, which is generally considered less desirable. Most of the similar size mini mills are square columns.



I'm not advocating for these specific machines, but look at the specs and compare to the Smithy combo machines. The price for these two machines comes to $2700 so about the same as the Smithy Midas 1220. The Grizzly machines come with more tooling for the money and take approximately the same amount of space. 









						10" x 22" Benchtop Metal Lathe at Grizzly.com
					

<h1>G0602 10" x 22" Benchtop Metal Lathe</h1> <p>The Grizzly G0602 Benchtop Metal Lathe is the perfect size for garage or workshop at 10" x 22". It features a 25mm spindle bore, 1-3/4"- 8 TPI MT#4 headstock and an 1-1/4" MT#3 tailstock. <p>The 1 HP motor powers the spindle through six speeds...




					www.grizzly.com
				












						6" x 20" 3/4 HP Mill/Drill at Grizzly.com
					

<h1>G0758 6" x 20" 3/4 HP Mill/Drill</h1> <h2>Say hello to the champion of benchtop mills! </h2> <p>Drawing from the heritage of producing previous mill/drills, the G0758 6" x 20" 3/4 HP Mill/Drill comes packed with impressive features.</p> <p>The high-torque (and quiet) 3/4 HP motor powers the...




					www.grizzly.com


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 12, 2019)

Smaller and lighter lathes make poor milling machine substitutes, except perhaps on smaller hobby parts made of softer materials than steel, cast iron, or even the harder yellow metals.  A substantial lathe, set up correctly, and with rigid tooling, can work as a quite small milling machine substitute.  The needed tooling can get expensive.

Before settling for light machines, take a cold, hard look at your spaces to see if there are ways to accommodate more substantial machines, if you want to work on harder materials and/or make bigger parts.  Also note that a 10" lathe cannot make a 10" diameter part that goes over the carriage, more like 6".  On both lathes and mills, tooling takes up quite a bit of the available space, so do not think you can actually hold and machine parts anywhere near the stated sizes of the machines, depending on what you are doing.


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Mar 12, 2019)

Truefire said:


> many individuals are saying to just purchase a good mini lathe and not worry about the mill option to begin with. Their argument is milling can be done on the lathe horizontally when the need for milling arises and you'll have increased capacity that the mill heads could never muster to begin with.  Furthermore, they are heralding mills on combo units are built inferior to a stand alone anyway.



I think you're on the right track with this line of reasoning. You're ultimately going to be limited in the work you can handle by the rigidity of the machine, so get as rigid a machine as possible. The combos are going to be less rigid for milling, just due to their design. 

Consider getting the beefiest lathe you can manage, and add on a milling attachment (see the one from MLA) as an example. It's no substitute for a full-size mill,as you're working with a very small table, but the same is true of the combo machine.


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 12, 2019)

ThinWoodsman said:


> Consider getting the beefiest lathe you can manage, and add on a milling attachment (see the one from MLA) as an example. It's no substitute for a full-size mill,as you're working with a very small table, but the same is true of the combo machine.


Note that this is a kit, for the $118 you get 6 castings, but not the base casting, or the Acme nut, and perhaps not the handle or hardware.  You also pay the shipping.  Then you have to machine all the parts of the attachment -- but how, without a milling machine or a usable milling attachment?

Milling attachments can sometimes be found on eBay and other places used.  The prices tend to be outrageous for anything in usable condition, and may require considerable modifications or might not work at all if not in a configuration that will fit YOUR lathe.  Finally, there is the freight issue again.  You also need to learn how to properly use it.

I think a beginner with metalworking machines does well to get something in decent working condition for their first purchase.  Find help if necessary to explore and inspect used machines.  And of course, use this forum for advice, which will often be more than you expected.


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Mar 12, 2019)

Bob Korves said:


> Note that this is a kit, for the $118 you get 6 castings, but not the base casting, or the Acme nut, and perhaps not the handle or hardware.  You also pay the shipping.  Then you have to machine all the parts of the attachment -- but how, without a milling machine or a usable milling attachment?



Yesh, I should have made more clear that was an example of what a milling attachment is, not a recommendation for purchase. The actual attachment would ultimately depend on the lathe that was purchased.


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 12, 2019)

We generally encourage folks to consider separate machines rather than the combo types like Smithy, although there are people that like them.
Most of the limitations are concerning the milling function. The milling functions are pretty limited.
It really depends on what types of projects you want to do and the sizes/accuracy of pieces you want to make.
Also keep in mind the cost of tooling and accessories, drills, cutting bits, measuring tools, etc.
mark


----------



## juiceclone (Mar 12, 2019)

If u look up "sumore tools" in Shanghai, many of the machines sold under popular labels are made by them.  If you are crazy as a loon, (like me) u can import yourself directly from them. .  Most have a minimum order quantity, but will add your one machine to someone else's production run and ship separately ...try to get from a run intended for use in China, the quality/reliability will be better.   Also look on "alibaba"?  
 I have   (   http://www.sumore.com/english/cp-view.asp?id=77   )  still using when needed. I previously had one with the mill head mounted above the lathe head but didn't like it.


----------



## Truefire (Mar 12, 2019)

You fine gentlemen have driven home my new thought with precision.  It didn't take me long to reconsider how I looked at the 3-in-1 after really digging in last night.  I plan on going with a quality benchtop lathe only instead.  If I find myself in need of a mill at a later point, I'll just have to think about moving some stuff around in the shop.

Initially I overlooked the immediate setback of working on one of the 3-in-1s.  I simply overlooked having to remove a carriage and install a mill table every time I wanted to do something different, only to reverse the process immediately thereafter and having to redial things back in.   That is NOT something I want to have to do while working on parts.  

Like I said earlier,  I know myself around machines and have a strong mechanical logic.  It's just that I'm not familiar with all the intricate processes of work holding and other intricacies when it comes to the machinist world.  Had I known a few hours ago what I know now, regarding a 'milling attachment', and that such a thing even existed I would have never even entertained the thought of a  mill/lathe combo.  Between the beautiful milling attachment and horizontal mill attachments, I am definitely settled in my change of heart with just purchasing a lathe.  

I really do appreciate all the great responses.  It's all been a warm welcome and definitely been a huge help.  If I have missed someone in responding accordingly, please know that I've read all the info shared.  Such a great help!  I apologize for posting a topic which is consistently posted already.  I guess I should have taken the time to read through some of the older posts before doing so.  I didn't realize this was such a common theme.  

(changing gears for a second)  It will all come together in time - I'm not too concerned about it but it's fine details like 'a machined acme nut' for the milling attachment --which was mentioned in the MLA link above in Post #14-- that causes me to ask questions early on.  I'm familiar with acme threads as an end-user only and I'm assuming they're not that easy to cut.  Thus the logic behind buying one for $32 as opposed to just making one.  It's quirky little details like that which stump my toe.  

Once again gentlemen, thank you so much for your time and taking the effort to drive home some solid logic.  I greatly appreciate everyone aboard.


----------



## bob308 (Mar 16, 2019)

if you want a mill buy a mill  a clausing  8520 would be a good start.  I would take a old atlas 6x18 lathe over any of the  mini lathes out there now. the problem with a combination  machine is the constant takedown and setup. you want to turn and the last job was a mill job.  you would soon lose interest.


----------



## Truefire (Mar 16, 2019)

bob308 said:


> if you want a mill buy a mill  a clausing  8520 would be a good start.  I would take a old atlas 6x18 lathe over any of the  mini lathes out there now. the problem with a combination  machine is the constant takedown and setup. you want to turn and the last job was a mill job.  you would soon lose interest.



Thank you Bob.  I'm not familiar with the Clausing 8520 but will certainly look into.  As far as the Atlas is concerned, that is what I really want anyway. I've been looking at them for a long time now.  It's just difficult to be able to locate one within reasonable driving distance of eastern NC.  I've been looking and searching for the better part of 5-6 years...off and on...too many distractions to be consistent on the hunt, but I've been hunting none-the-less.  Maybe I'll run across one sooner than later. I really want one. 

Any thing specific to look out for (gears/etc) when standing before one to purchase?  I understand there are replacement parts available online for broken or worn sections of the machines.  I'm asking is there something to be on the lookout for which would be a 'deal breaker' and would be better off for me to walk away.  Thanks, chris


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 16, 2019)

Hi Chris,  regarding Atlas lathes: many of them out there are so worn you wouldn't want them. For any price.  You may find one really good one out of ten you look at. Be picky at this stage and you'll be happier later.  Try to hold out for a creampuff with a good set of chucks and tooling.  You may also want to consider a good import lathe like Precision Matthews, especially their made in Taiwan offerings- as a rule they are better than mainland China
Mark


----------



## Road_Clam (Mar 17, 2019)

I was initially taking a hard look at a Smithy 3-1 combo. After a LOT of research and crunching numbers, I decided to scrap the 3-1 combo idea in favor of individual mini mill  and lathe purchases. In my situation, I don't have a garage. Any machine purchase I make has to be transported around the back of my house, up a grassy incline, and down my basement bulkhead stairs. There is NO way I could realistically transport a 700# Smith 3-1 into my basement. I recently purchased the LMS4190  mill as it's my prioritized need. A few years down the road as funds permit I will purchase a mini lathe such as the Grizz G0768Z.  Moving 200-300#  machines into my basement is far more do-able for me without getting killed, LOL


----------



## Superburban (Mar 17, 2019)

Thats one of the advantages of the ones with two motors, you can easily take the motors off, and the top assembly lifts off. Not impossible to hand carry, but still heavy.


----------



## Truefire (Mar 17, 2019)

Mark- thanks for the input.  Good information.  I had stumbled upon Precision Matthews at some point, a little while back, but didn't really like their slightly steep price on the choice of interest.  I'm still waiting on that special Atlas...thinking it might happen.  Maybe it will; but I'll certainly remember not to jump on the first thing that comes along.  At 1 -->10, it sounds like it's going to make for a very interesting wait but...
   While I have you Mark, I know this might be slightly odd, but is there a particular state or region of the US where the Atlas lathes might be found a with a little more frequency.  They are very few and far between here in eastern and even central NC, for that matter.  

Road_clam-- exactly!  After crunching numbers and digging a little deeper myself, I've also decided against the 3-in-1 for that very reason.  Although I'm extremely limited on space and that was one of the attractions of the 3-in-1, I'll just settle for a good quality lathe at this point.  Vertical mill tables are awesome invents which I've just recently became aware of over the past month.    Speaking of weight, all I can say is the Smithy housing and components apparently are made really well.  It is one of the heavier machines of it's caliber which I've seen out there.  I like solid-- nothing like cutting a piece of wood on some of the new tablesaws compared to the older ones and dealing with the dance as much as I'm dealing with the wood.


----------



## Aaron_W (Mar 17, 2019)

Road_Clam said:


> I was initially taking a hard look at a Smithy 3-1 combo. After a LOT of research and crunching numbers, I decided to scrap the 3-1 combo idea in favor of individual mini mill  and lathe purchases. In my situation, I don't have a garage. Any machine purchase I make has to be transported around the back of my house, up a grassy incline, and down my basement bulkhead stairs. There is NO way I could realistically transport a 700# Smith 3-1 into my basement. I recently purchased the LMS4190  mill as it's my prioritized need. A few years down the road as funds permit I will purchase a mini lathe such as the Grizz G0768Z.  Moving 200-300#  machines into my basement is far more do-able for me without getting killed, LOL




You don't have to move a lathe or mill as a complete unit, they can be fairly easily disassembled into several, more easily managed pieces. 

I was able to move a 900lb Logan into my basement shop with only 2 people, an engine hoist and a garden cart. Removing the tail stock, chuck, spindle and carriage alone probably removed 150-200lbs. The lathe bed and head was the heaviest at around 300lbs, the base was split into two loads of around 150lbs and 250-300lbs (the heavier being the end with the motor). 

If I had gone further and removed the motor from the base and the headstock from the lathe bed that would have made the heaviest load only about 200lbs and eliminated the need for the engine hoist which was only used to place the heavier loads onto the garden cart and then lift the lathe bed back onto the reassembled base once everything was in the basement.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Mar 17, 2019)

For space saving reasons, when i set up my new shop space I plan on using my 12"x48" clausing lathe for my Mill bench as my "Default setup" by clamping it to a plywood base clamped to my lathe bed to the right of my tailstock.  This will give me plenty of useful lathe workspace for most of the projects i will probably  get into without needing to remove the mill. I also plan on making a mounting plate to mount the same mill onto my lathe carriage so that i can mill work held in the lathe.  And for the times when its not needed and would be in the way at the end of the bed i plan on just setting it under the lathe  out of the way until its needed again or the current project gets finished.
This way I get a much more capable lathe along with a benchtop mill into the same footprint that would be needed for a benchtop lathe and mill setup side by side on a work bench.  Plus the fact that I will be able to use the lathe and mill in conjunction with each other giving me a larger bag of tricks to reach into when necessary.


----------



## kb58 (Mar 17, 2019)

I may have spoken prematurely, as I just became aware of this, http://anglo-swiss-tools.co.uk/astoba-meyer-burger/

"If" you can find one, they're reportedly quite adept.


----------



## Truefire (Mar 17, 2019)

Latinrascal, I guess that would work-- and am certain that's how the whole 3-in-1 animal was conceived to begin with.  Might take a little work and time to get things dialed in but still less work and time than building a larger workshop I guess. 

KB58, I had already seen that Meyer & Berger creation.  I'd like to own it-try it out.  I'm certain its quality considering it's Swiss made.  But...all the goodies are on the other side of the pond...all we have over here are a few square boxed, cookie cutter machines with very little to no soul.


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 17, 2019)

Chris: East coast in general has more machinery than west and for better prices.  It tends to come in "waves" though- a long dry spell and then suddenly a bunch of stuff will appear.  
It's possible to make good parts on a worn lathe, depending on what you consider tight tolerances.  Most older lathes will have wear, usually on the bed near the headstock.  But you can often compensate for this if you are familiar with the nature of the error.  If you routinely need to make long, precise parts the bed wear is more of an issue.  
Mark


----------



## Truefire (Mar 18, 2019)

markba633csi said:


> Chris: East coast in general has more machinery than west and for better prices.  It tends to come in "waves" though- a long dry spell and then suddenly a bunch of stuff will appear.
> It's possible to make good parts on a worn lathe, depending on what you consider tight tolerances.  Most older lathes will have wear, usually on the bed near the headstock.  But you can often compensate for this if you are familiar with the nature of the error.  If you routinely need to make long, precise parts the bed wear is more of an issue.
> Mark


 Thanks Mark.  That's interesting.  I've been looking but it's been an 'off and on' hunt at best.  Apparently I need to stay more focused and buckle down on the search over here then. I have plans on making lots of things but "long, precise" parts probably isn't going to be in the mix, so sounds like I should be fine.  Would it be worth to dismantle and have the bed ways 'ground afresh' on a surface grinder somewhere?  Might cost as much as the cost of the lathe--lol.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Mar 18, 2019)

There are always lathes on Craigslist in the north east (New England) that I wouldn't mind owning.


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 19, 2019)

Often grinding the bed means grinding the carriage too; it can get involved and for light inexpensive lathes is usually not cost-effective
Mark
ps Having said that, if your brother happens to own a grinding shop...


----------



## Truefire (Mar 20, 2019)

Shootymacshootface said:


> There are always lathes on Craigslist in the north east (New England) that I wouldn't mind owning.


Oh really--awesome.  I'll shift my sector of fire.  Heck, I'll drive up to New England to pick up a lathe....be fun.   I have an ol army buddy that lives up there also...make the most of my fuel cost.  Life is too short.  Thanks Shooty!



markba633csi said:


> Often grinding the bed means grinding the carriage too; it can get involved and for light inexpensive lathes is usually not cost-effective
> Mark
> ps Having said that, if your brother happens to own a grinding shop...


Yeah, I figured that.  Unfortunately, all my friends and close pals in the area which did have nice machines, sold them in the early 90s after the manufacturing packup to overseas.  Sad to watch all that unfold, as I did.  Life is cyclical though and there are some beautiful things unfolding after this crazy circle.  Maybe someone will pop up close to me sooner than later.    I guess, in the meanwhile, I'll just enjoy what I get and work around the slight wear.


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Mar 21, 2019)

Truefire said:


> Oh really--awesome.  I'll shift my sector of fire.  Heck, I'll drive up to New England to pick up a lathe....be fun.   I have an ol army buddy that lives up there also...make the most of my fuel cost.  Life is too short.  Thanks Shooty!



This is exactly the time of year to do it. People are clearing out their shops/garages/warehouses/etc as part of a spring clean. Machines are plentiful March-May, then everyone takes off for vacation and when they come back they're too busy with winter prep.

Here's a taste (mill, not lathe): https://nh.craigslist.org/tls/d/exeter-milling-machine/6846626430.html


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 21, 2019)

That's a good deal for a Cincinnati- looks to be in good shape too


----------



## bretthl (Mar 21, 2019)

My two cents from personal experience:  Don't buy Asian (if you can avoid it) and get the biggest machine you have space for and can afford.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Mar 21, 2019)

Check the Boston and the Worcester areas on Craigslist. There are several South bend, Atlas, and Logan lathes on there.


----------



## Truefire (Mar 22, 2019)

wow that looks like one heck of a deal on that mill.  wowsers!! almost one of those things, 'You can't afford not to buy'-- wish i was closer


----------



## matthewsx (Mar 25, 2019)

I had a 3 in 1 machine and all I could do with it was destroy parts, it didn't even make a decent drill press. I found an old Seneca Falls lathe on craigslist for $300 and it has served me well through 3 different businesses. This year I've been fixing it up with a new VFD drive, QCTP, small but hopefully accurate milling attachment, and a bunch of tooling. 

Remember that, tooling is everything where these machines are concerned. If you can get a decent used lathe with lots of tooling (chucks, collets, holders, cutters, steady rest, faceplate, etc. you'll be miles ahead. I personally wouldn't go for an Atlas but here's one in Michigan if you're interested. https://nmi.craigslist.org/tls/d/south-branch-metal-lathe-atlas-618/6830498003.html  For the price it might be worth checking out.

Two things I've learned about lathes in the past few months fixing mine up. First, I'll never be able to turn something over 340 rpm because of the plain bearings in my headstock. Second, I have to use the change gears if I want to adjust the automatic feed rate. If I had it to do over I would have looked for a newer machine with ball bearings and a quick change gear box but I am still extremely happy with the functionality of my 9 x 5 Star. 

I sold the 3 in 1 less than a year after I bought it and was very happy to see it go to it's new owner even with my loss. Shoot for the heaviest machine with the biggest work envelope you can fit in your space, you won't be sorry....

Cheers,

John


----------



## tmenyc (Mar 25, 2019)

Truefire -- set your Craigslist to search northern and central New Jersey; it's not too far from you for this project and there was a huge amount of small industry there, so good machines turn up with some regularity.  And, to follow an earlier responder's point, this newbie moved a 500+ lb Logan 820 and a couple hundred pounds of tools that came with it into an 11x11 Greenwich Village apartment bedroom one evening, disassembled into components and reassembled there.  I can barely get back far enough to take a good picture of the whole thing, but it works like a charm in that space and co-exists nicely with everything else going on. 

Tim


----------



## Truefire (Mar 25, 2019)

John-- thank you.  Noted and saved.  Great tidbit regarding 'tooling'....well received.  Like a nice hunting rifle...it's only half as good as the quality of scope mounted on it.  Plus, I already understand from searching out parts and components that I could easily drain an account quick trying to line all of that up.  I'll be on the lookout.

Tim-- great info. Thanks for the help.  I will definitely do that.  Appreciate it my friend.


----------



## Nogoingback (Mar 25, 2019)

Truefire, As others have mentioned, there are other brands worth considering besides Atlas.  I'm biased, (because I own one), but Logan's are a good choice because they were well made, but also because new parts are available and eBay is full of parts as well.  But really, what you want is a lathe in the best possible condition
given  your budget IF you decide to buy an older machine.  If you limit yourself to one brand, it will make it harder to find the right lathe.


----------

